# Mondeo TDdi Vs TDci



## Ste (20 Jul 2006)

Hello , Do you know what the differences are between both these diesel Mondeo's ? Which is the best ? Thanks


----------



## Parker (21 Jul 2006)

Hello , 

Theres only one diesel engine in fords line up for passenger cars but with different power/torque outputs...its tdci.....if your looking at ads on the net or paper if you see td , there basically just leaving ci out....up to a few years ago they were just td.......since 99/00 the line up comprises of 90/100/115/130 horsepower, depending on how frugal you want your diesel to be its up to you.....the tdci 130 is a stormer......300+lb torque.....


----------



## comanche (21 Jul 2006)

Parker said:
			
		

> Hello ,
> 
> Theres only one diesel engine in fords line up for passenger cars but with different power/torque outputs...its tdci.....if your looking at ads on the net or paper if you see td , there basically just leaving ci out....up to a few years ago they were just td.......since 99/00 the line up comprises of 90/100/115/130 horsepower, depending on how frugal you want your diesel to be its up to you.....the tdci 130 is a stormer......300+lb torque.....


 
I don't believe thats true - from what I have heard is there are two engines - TDDI and TDCI. TDCI is common rail and far more refined than the TDDI which is supposedly agricultural.

I've only seen TDDIs in Ire, was looking for a TDCI for a while and reckon that I would have to go across the water to find one.


----------



## jem (21 Jul 2006)

I have a ford mondeo with tdci.


----------



## Parker (21 Jul 2006)

Hi comanche,


I got this info off tallaght ford coz i never heard of tddi...... i doubt there wrong...plus look at carzone.ie...........full of tdcis for the past 5 years.....


----------



## comanche (21 Jul 2006)

Parker said:
			
		

> Hi comanche,
> 
> 
> I got this info off tallaght ford coz i never heard of tddi...... i doubt there wrong...plus look at carzone.ie...........full of tdcis for the past 5 years.....


 
sorry you are correct - I was thinking of the focus for some reason... too early in the morning for me!


----------



## RS2K (21 Jul 2006)

Look at Ford.ie. You can still buy a tddi Mondeo.


----------



## badabing (21 Jul 2006)

the common rail fuel injection engine was developed by pugeot a few years back, don't think the first of the current mondeo have it.

Incidentally as with any new tecnology its not without problems, I would'nt buy one with high mileage...would prefer the old school direct injection intil the technology becomes reliable.


----------

